# Need some Help because I am clueless about what to bid!



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello folks, 

I have an asphalt maintenance company where I do mostly sealcoating, line painting, and minor cold patching. 

One of my customers asked me if I could remove approximately 75 Ft of concrete curbing, and about 65 feet of asphalt curbing, and remove from the job site. I have never bid anything like this, so I am looking for some help in the bidding process. 

I was advised by a friend to rent a jack hammer to remove the concrete/asphalt, to rent a saw to cut a stragith line on the edge of the asphalt curbing side, and then to top soil the areas, seed, and tamp (I have a plate tamp). I have questions:

1. What would it cost to dump the concrete and asphalt (rough idea, probably about 4tons total weight)

2. Is a jack hammer the best way to go? 

3. What do you think would be a reasonable price for, breaking out the curbs, and disposing of them? It is likely a 3/4's days work. 

Any insight is appreaciated. Thanks.

PCS


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

You just opened a can of worms asking pricing on here belive me.:no:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

mhillc said:


> You just opened a can of worms asking pricing on here belive me.:no:


 
Uh oh, am I in trouble?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

O-----BOY, I AM just going to observe:laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

PCS said:


> Uh oh, am I in trouble?


 
A little, but your response is funny:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

pcs said:


> hello folks,
> 
> i have an asphalt maintenance company where i do mostly sealcoating, line painting, and minor cold patching.
> 
> ...


$2700


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Around here, a concrete bin is a flat rate of $200. But I'm in Toronto, so who knows? Call a bin company. Why not just call a demo company and mark it up by 20% and go for a nice sail with a college girl in a bikini, beats pounding pavement so to speak.


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been in the shoes your going to be in.:sad:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> $2700


 
Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

PCS said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!


I would be me a helper a bobcat with a breaker and a dumpster or dump truck take 1 maybe 2 days tops


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Tell the customer you'll get your guys to do it. Hire another company with experience, mark it up. You'll have to pay them yourself though, then collect from the customer. Just hope the customer doesn't f*uck you over. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I would be me a helper a bobcat with a breaker and a dumpster or dump truck take 1 maybe 2 days tops


 
Oh, how nice that would be! I will have to do it the old fashioned way however. 

I was at the site earlier today and I tried to test the strength of the concrete, and it seemed to break away pretty easily with a sledge, so I am hoping that a jackhammer and some shovels would be sufficient along with my pull behind trailer. 

Basically, this is a job that is gravy as I wait for the weather to warm up here in the north. I was hoping to make some extra start up money. 

I think that maybe I am making the job seem a bit bigger than it actually is.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ahh the funny guys get off easy:thumbup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

He seems like a nice enough guy. Think he'll stick around?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

PCS said:


> Oh, how nice that would be! I will have to do it the old fashioned way however.
> 
> I was at the site earlier today and I tried to test the strength of the concrete, and it seemed to break away pretty easily with a sledge, so I am hoping that a jackhammer and some shovels would be sufficient along with my pull behind trailer.
> 
> ...


Then you should make good money. It's the same amount of work. The price would go down 450 with out the bobcat use. Do you think one or two days worth of work?


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

He got off alot easier then i thought ( and that wasn"t to be sexual)


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Then you should make good money. It's the same amount of work. The price would go down 450 with out the bobcat use. Do you think one or two days worth of work?


 
Alright, what gives---is it the alcohol talking ?:laughing: or something else.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mhillc said:


> He got off alot easier then i thought ( and that wasn"t to be sexual)


sorry guys my wife gave me some last night for my birthday so I am in a good mood, I will snap out of it and be back to normal by Monday


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

Chris G said:


> He seems like a nice enough guy. Think he'll stick around?


 
Why am I feeling a bit anxious? :blink:

I am glad the other guy thought I was funny however, because usually I am the only one who agrees with his assertion!

I would like to stick around, but it doesn't appear that this is a sealcoating/line painting forum. Am I wrong?


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> sorry guys my wife gave me some last night for my birthday so I am in a good mood, I will snap out of it and be back to normal by Monday


 
Then I will post as meny questions as I can in the meantime!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

PSC could you please repost your question on monday?:sneaky2:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Then you should make good money. It's the same amount of work. The price would go down 450 with out the bobcat use. Do you think one or two days worth of work?


 
I was actually thinking a solid bid would be around 2200- 2700, so I guess I was pretty close. 

I think they would be on board with 2,200, so I will likely go with that. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't too expensive/cheap. 

Hey man thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> PSC could you please repost your question on monday?:sneaky2:


 
Hahaha, I make no guarantees!!:no:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> PSC could you please repost your question on monday?:sneaky2:



:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

Lets see best way ive found to pull out curb and asphalt berm is the gradall you can hit the curb to the side and pull it up from the end that is about a 4 hour job Gradall ten wheeler and 1 laborer . and then after your done lunch time


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

Please repost on monday this was to nice of those guys


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

john1066 said:


> Lets see best way ive found to pull out curb and asphalt berm is the gradall you can hit the curb to the side and pull it up from the end that is about a 4 hour job Gradall ten wheeler and 1 laborer . and then after your done lunch time


 
I have no idea what that is. :no:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd only charge $863.44


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

dayexco said:


> i'd only charge $863.44


 
Is this serious or? If so, why?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

dayexco said:


> i'd only charge $863.44





PCS said:


> Is this serious or? If so, why?


PCS - Because he has equipment that can rip that section up in minutes... of course he is going to nail you with that 5K mobilization fee of his. 
By the way - where in H#!! are you located? Nothing in your profile, etc... 

Rory - WTF? what happened to not feeding the monkey's - you having a good week or what?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> PCS - Because he has equipment that can rip that section up in minutes... of course he is going to nail you with that 5K mobilization fee of his.
> By the way - where in H#!! are you located? Nothing in your profile, etc...
> 
> *Rory - WTF? what happened to not feeding the monkey's - you having a good week or what*?


Beautiful week and the B-day. Sorry I am being nice till Monday:clap::whistling:laughing:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> PCS - Because he has equipment that can rip that section up in minutes... of course he is going to nail you with that 5K mobilization fee of his.
> By the way - where in H#!! are you located? Nothing in your profile, etc...
> 
> Rory - WTF? what happened to not feeding the monkey's - you having a good week or what?


I am from Erie, Pa. The job is a result of snow plows taking out chunks of concrete/asphalt. The customer is growing tired of it, so hence an opportunity. 

I know this is silly, but what is a mobilization fee? I presume you mean a separate fee to get the machinery to the location and are you saying that it is likely his bid would be inflated beyond the $800+ estimate? (yes, I know....rookies) 

Thanks!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

PCS said:


> I am from Erie, Pa. The job is a result of snow plows taking out chunks of concrete/asphalt. The customer is growing tired of it, so hence an opportunity.
> 
> I know this is silly, but what is a mobilization fee? I presume you mean a separate fee to get the machinery to the location and are you saying that it is likely his bid would be inflated beyond the $800+ estimate? (yes, I know....rookies)
> 
> Thanks!


Cool - do us a favor & put that in your profile

Yes that's basically correct - you might want to check out the business area & the sticky on pricing, trust me you got off easy tonight - asking about pricing on this forum is considered a major sin (don't ask for clarification - search for going rate or how much do I) 




rbsremodeling said:


> Beautiful week and the B-day. Sorry I am being nice till Monday:clap::whistling:laughing:


Screwing around with the music game to I saw - I was nice & found your favorite song (remixed version - just to spice it up a little, if you want the other one I can post it to :whistling)


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> Cool - do us a favor & put that in your profile
> 
> Yes that's basically correct - you might want to check out the business area & the sticky on pricing, trust me you got off easy tonight - asking about pricing on this forum is considered a major sin (don't ask for clarification - search for going rate or how much do I)
> 
> ...


Right Said Fred:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

here PCS take this stick and poke RBS 3 more times:sweatdrop:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like you pretty much have it worked out.


I'll stay out of this one. I don't know too much about seal coating, but I have always had questions about it.

I know this may sound stupid, but if you don't mind sharing some of your "tricks of the trade" with us, can I ask 1 question?






How the Hell do you get the seals to stand still while you coat them?
What do you coat them with?
Why do they need coating?
Does the coating have any effect on the Eskimos that hunt them?
Can they still be eaten?


Ok, that was 5 questions, sorry but I have always been curious.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> here PCS take this stick and poke RBS 3 more times:sweatdrop:



:laughing::laughing::w00t:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> here PCS take this stick and poke RBS 3 more times:sweatdrop:


 
He seems like a big teddy bear to me!:thumbup:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> Cool - do us a favor & put that in your profile
> 
> Yes that's basically correct - you might want to check out the business area & the sticky on pricing, trust me you got off easy tonight - asking about pricing on this forum is considered a major sin (don't ask for clarification - search for going rate or how much do I)
> 
> ...


I will check it out, and I will put the info in my profile. Thanks man!!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

1. Call the dump and find out. Around here we look for a ravine to dispose of it in.

2. You said it broke easily with a sledge. Your choice.

3. Charge what you want to make for 3/4 day plus dump and transport, jackhammer rental.


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello all!!

Well, I ahve an update. We got the job and got it done this past weekend and everything went great!

Today was not as exciting however, because when I brought back the walk-behind saw the equipment guy noticed a crack in the frame ( I didn't notice the crack until he pointed it out. I cranked the wheel in the wrong direction and went too high. I remember hearing a "pop" sound, but I wasnt sure what it was. So, now I have to replace the frame, or just buy the saw. I think I spent my profit on a saw. That is okay though, the saw is still in good shape and I can just bracket the frame. I suppose I will move into the cut out and hot patch business sooner than anticipated! Anyway, thanks for all the input!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

PCS said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> Well, I ahve an update. We got the job and got it done this past weekend and everything went great!
> 
> Today was not as exciting however, because when I brought back the walk-behind saw the equipment guy noticed a crack in the frame ( I didn't notice the crack until he pointed it out. I cranked the wheel in the wrong direction and went too high. I remember hearing a "pop" sound, but I wasnt sure what it was. So, now I have to replace the frame, or just buy the saw. *I think I spent my profit on a saw. T*hat is okay though, the saw is still in good shape and I can just bracket the frame. I suppose I will move into the cut out and hot patch business sooner than anticipated! Anyway, thanks for all the input!


 


All for nothing?... or a lesson learned? :thumbsup:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

SelfContract said:


> All for nothing?... or a lesson learned? :thumbsup:


 
Yes, a lesson learned indeed!!!!

I just got the estimate to replace the frame and it was only 300. I got off lucky. 

I made some decent profit even after paying for the frame. I like this excavating stuff!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Good job PCS let me know when we get to bid the next one.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

PCS said:


> the saw is still in good shape and I can just bracket the frame.


I think I'd replace the frame, and buy my own saw later...

Rental equipment gets abused and worn out quickly...If the frame 'cracked', I bet there's more repairs in the near future.

I guess it depends on the $$, and how often you'll use it.


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Good job PCS let me know when we get to bid the next one.


 Nope, only once a year.......right around your birthday! I will mark it on my calender!:thumbsup:


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think I'd replace the frame, and buy my own saw later...
> 
> Rental equipment gets abused and worn out quickly...If the frame 'cracked', I bet there's more repairs in the near future.
> 
> I guess it depends on the $$, and how often you'll use it.


 
Yeah, I agree. I will pay the ching and move on.


----------

